# cold weather bass tactics



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

ok, here's my dilema.... i've got a few private ponds i fish, and know for a fact there are big bass in there. All the ponds have some kind of grass on the bottom, so dragging soft plastics slow on the bottom is out of the question,

anyone want to share some god techniques to catch some fish please?!?!?


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Have you tried Slow-rolling some big spinnerbaits?


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 23, 2007)

Suspending jerkbaits fished real slow


----------



## ElJay (Oct 1, 2007)

Dropshot a wackyworm rigged soft plastic of your choice through the weeds and barely move it.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Brad K (1/13/2009)*Have you tried Slow-rolling some big spinnerbaits?


nope, gonna try that next.... thanks.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

No worries...Good Luck


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

jig'n'pig


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Stay off the golf course.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

John,

Probably a dumb question, but you do know about worm hooks and rigging soft baits weedless? You CAN bump them slow through grass. etc. You'll still getsnagsa little bit, but WAY better than a standard Carolina rig (if that's what you've been using...you didn't say).!

P.S. I have a bunch of spinner baits...you can have a couple if you don't have any yet.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

A couple that I found productive when I used to bass fish. 

Weedless Sally, A top water Rat (White),the old top water frog with a Rind attached and of course rigging the black or purple worm so it becomes semi weedless. 

I was not and COULD NEVER catch on a JIG but the pros love to use a black jig in the winter it seems but this was on the rivers and lakes. I don't think it would work good in a pond unless it has brush piles in it.


----------



## sirmashalot (May 13, 2008)

believe it or not i had some luck yesterday in a private pond using a Zara SPook mini. caught two bass. my buddy had a worm and didnt catch any!!


----------



## navbass09 (Oct 30, 2007)

red colored lipless crankbait reeled slow and when it touches the grass give it a good pop to rip it out of the grass.Then slow again til it hits the grass and then pop it again. Its a great cold water technique when you're looking for a reaction strike. If that didnt work i'd throw a suspending jerkbait and pause 5-10 sec between jerks. looks like a dying baitfish.


----------



## fishinstevez (Oct 26, 2008)

how about the trusty ole jitterbug or a hula popper those produce hits.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Flounderpounder (1/13/2009)*John,
> 
> Probably a dumb question, but you do know about worm hooks and rigging soft baits weedless? You CAN bump them slow through grass. etc. You'll still getsnagsa little bit, but WAY better than a standard Carolina rig (if that's what you've been using...you didn't say).!
> 
> P.S. I have a bunch of spinner baits...you can have a couple if you don't have any yet.


ooh yeah, i'm all about some weedless worm hooks...

i rigged a 5" white jerkshad on a 3/0 owner worm hook, no weight.... twitched it across the top kinda slow and caught 7, missed 1 more (twice)... all of them were small... i'm gonna try the spinnerbait tomorrow.

thanks everyone :bowdown


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *JoeZ (1/13/2009)*Stay off the golf course.


it's not the golf course!!!.... i only go out there if it's raining!!!


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Any time I have lots of grass on the bottom I like to use a zoom trick worm. Just let it free fall through the water column. Fish it as slow as possible. I have caught some very nice fish doing this. Especially in small ponds.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *NaClH2O (1/13/2009)*Any time I have lots of grass on the bottom I like to use a zoom trick worm. Just let it free fall through the water column. Fish it as slow as possible. I have caught some very nice fish doing this. Especially in small ponds.


this is what i usually use..

seems like i can't buy a bite on the usual colors..(purple/dark green/motor oil)

any sugestions?


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I told you my suggestions. 

You are telling me you don't have a rat or frog in your inventory?????????????

Buzzbaits work but it is like the jig............ you have to know how to work them. Same as the frog and rat. 

When it comes to bass fishing you have to know how to work the bait. It is not like this off shore fishing. It ACTUALLY REQUIRES SKILL........

You are saying you caught 7 bass on a worm but don't wont to use that????????????????

Just show us the pixs then, as they say, not worth a damn without pixs. :banghead:banghead


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

> *John B. (1/13/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *NaClH2O (1/13/2009)*Any time I have lots of grass on the bottom I like to use a zoom trick worm. Just let it free fall through the water column. Fish it as slow as possible. I have caught some very nice fish doing this. Especially in small ponds.
> ...


I always use watermelon seed but your colors should have worked fine. If you cant catch them on a weightless trick (or finesse) worm in a private pond then they are probably not hungry or over fished/seen that lure too many times. If your not a "Bass Fisherman" and just want to catch a big one just put out a live bream or shiner and that will do the trick.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

OK, John B. tell us where to meet you at (the big bass pond) and my son and I will demonstate some cold water, big bass tecniques for you.


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

Just curious what kind of hook would you use to throw out a bream? Also where do you hook it at? Do you just use a floater or do you have it sit on the bottom?


----------

